# Are my leisure batteries dead???



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

We have only had the van 3 weeks and this last weekend was our first trip without EHU. We have 2 large (dont know the size) batteries and a large solar panel on the roof. Went to pump water into the tank - we have an outside 12v connection - and neither it, or the water pump worked. Tried the lights, they were ok. When we got home the lights had given up as well!. My husband found a fuse gone and replaced it but everything worked briefly, then stopped

he woke me at 6.45am to tell me he thought the batteies may be flat. I was not impressed :roll: 
Anyway, to cut a long story short, he checked both batteries. Each indicator was on red and both were dry.

I was wondering if they are beyond remption, or can they be saved? The van is 3 years old so expect the batteries are the same age - unless they have been swapped for older ones.

So much for pre sale checks! :roll:


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

red means dead, time buy new ones 
chapter


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Do you know if the batteries were fully charged before you left home. 

You say "dry" do you mean they are flat or no acid can be see when inspected, if the latter top up with distilled water, then charge them up for 24 hours.

It could be as simple as the batteries had very little charge in them before you left home.

Charlie


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Batteries were charged right up. On electric at home/solar panel away and very little use of 12v system. Dry means no distilled water.

I have just rung the dealer. Taking van back tomorrow. They will look and replace batteries f.o.c.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Another useless PDI.
We had the same trouble just because the fitter could not easily get at the batteries. 
Both of ours were dry took nearly a gallon of water to top them both up. Both were u/s

Andy


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

It could be that your charger may be over charging, and boiled the water.

Get them to test the output, and check that the charging reduces as the battery becomes full.

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

that a look at this see here
chapter


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

With a large solar panel you will need a regulator in circuit,have you got one and is it working ok?

A faulty regulator could possibly over cook the leisure batteries and boil them dry.


----------



## Pollydoodle (Aug 18, 2005)

Well, we returned to the dealer, who tested the batteries and found they were charged right up! The indicator lights on both batteries were red and we were told they would change to green after a few days.

Here we are, a week later and they are still showing red despite the solar panel working all the time and since last thursday, we have been on hook up for 24hrs, a 15mile drive then purely solar charging for the weekend - with very little battery use - then a 15 mile drive home.
Bank holiday weekend we are away for 3 nights and then Stratford show for 5, all with no electric so I am a bit worried about the actual state of these batteries. I'm not sure what I should do. Demand (nicely :roll: ) replacements or hope everything will be ok


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Go back to the dealer with a written detail of what went wrong, keep a copy and tell him nicely that the lights did not go green and you expect them to double check all the electrical circuitry then if required change the batteries.If they dissagree with you still, go to Halfords and ask them to test the batteries for you, but make sure that there is no charge going to them at the same time, best to turn off all supplies. Armed with this info go back to the dealer.If still refuses go to trading standards with your written complaint.

Who is the dealer and please tells us how you get on.

cabby


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

In gereral terms if you have left the batteries go dry and they are 3+ years old... the plates are dammaged and would be better to replace them, yes you can try to clean out the batteries and put some more acid and disstilled water in them....

Its not recomended these days and if you want the best get AGM Batteries, they are expensive but they also stand upto missuse...


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

please clarify AGM batteries, :? 

cabby


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

AGM = Absorbed Glass Mat. 
Commonly referred to as a Gel Battery.
Also referred to as "Maintenance Free" batteries.

Regards,
John


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

AGM batteries are not gel batteries they are very different i did send some information this morning.... the AGM batteries are a lot more expensive but will with stand a lot of missuse...


----------



## Ozzyjohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Clive,

Thanks, I stand corrected. Apologies for any confusion I may have caused.

   

John


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

No probs...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Setting myself up for a knock here.

I have never asked but assume that the little "windows" on some batteries change colour having measured the specific gravity of the electrolyte in some way. I always assumed that as it seemed the simplest most effective method. Yes, no? If no please explain how it does work.

That being the case the colour change is progressive and immediate as charging takes place, there can be no time lag, so the dealer who said it would take a few days is either misinformed or telling porkies, Alan.


----------

